

BlueScreen - a screen saver for Windows - marketer
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb897558.aspx

======
qwph
I wouldn't recommend this in a corporate environment. I used to have this
screensaver at work, until a helpful member of IT took it upon himself to
_replace my PC's hard disk while I was away from my desk_ as he thought my
machine was repeatedly crashing.

I changed screensaver after that...

